# *** RBO on June 23, 3-D Fun ***



## passthru24 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope everyone can come out on June 23 for another Great time at River Bottom Outdoors. We'll have some good food and some foam to kill. Come get some last minute practice in before ASA Ill. Hope to see everyone then 

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
678-378-0816
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2013 Dates: Jan. 27, Mar. 3, Mar. 24, Apr. 20 & 21 Big 40, May 19, Jun. 23, July 28, Aug. 18 Hunting Shoot
Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 8am to 3pm

Classes:
Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 290 FPS Max.
Seniors Money - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max.
Known 45 - $20 50% Payback – Max 45yrds – 290FPS Max
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 290 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12” Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 

Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816

Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 11, 2013)

We will be there with bells on.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm feelin the need to kill some foamage


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 15, 2013)

Should be a great warm up for Illinois the following week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 15, 2013)

I will be there. Thanks for doing all that yall do.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## passthru24 (Jun 17, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Should be a great warm up for Illinois the following week. Looking forward to it.



Warm Up !!! A stud like you, no warm up needed ,,,


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 17, 2013)

If it's as hot in Illinois as it was last year you will be plenty warm. I just hope this new pse keeps up the good work. One shoot one win so far


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

Well lets hope it isn't that hot or I will have to get Don and Scott to follow us around with a fan and generator.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh they have enough air between the two of them you wont need a fan, but you might need a block of ice!


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 18, 2013)

I will be there. May not have a voice, pick up new crop of Soldiers tomorrow. But I shall be there to have some fun.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 18, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Oh they have enough air between the two of them you wont need a fan, but you might need a block of ice!



Now what is that suppose to mean ???   Well everyone knows Don does,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 18, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Now what is that suppose to mean ???   Well everyone knows Don does,


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 18, 2013)

Drill146 said:


> I will be there. May not have a voice, pick up new crop of Soldiers tomorrow. But I shall be there to have some fun.



Heck ya come on, be glad to have ya back.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 18, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Oh they have enough air between the two of them you wont need a fan, but you might need a block of ice!



 Is this suppose to be funny??????????


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Is this suppose to be funny??????????


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Is this suppose to be funny??????????



YEAAA,,, is that funny ?  YEAAA IT IS


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> YEAAA,,, is that funny ?  YEAAA IT IS


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

Might be a lot of hot air , we don't need that we need air conditioning


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I don't think its funny at all!!!!!!!!! and I want my name removed from the post.


 In absolutely no way could I hold a candle to the lip smack'in, gum bummp'in, hot air that is expelled from Scott's mouth!!!!!!!!! every time I try he keeps blowing out the candle.


----------



## SheRBO (Jun 18, 2013)

FSA all the way


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 18, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Well I don't think its funny at all!!!!!!!!! and I want my name removed from the post.
> 
> 
> In absolutely no way could I hold a candle to the lip smack'in, gum bummp'in, hot air that is expelled from Scott's mouth!!!!!!!!! every time I try he keeps blowing out the candle.



Ohhhh, why has my name got to come up about hot air, lip bumping. I didn't say anything about the biscuits Don eats or the thongs that BoBo wears,, or.... Ohhhh wait I just did, Oops I'm sorry,  not really


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 18, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Ohhhh, why has my name got to come up about hot air, lip bumping. I didn't say anything about the biscuits Don eats or the thongs that BoBo wears,, or.... Ohhhh wait I just did, Oops I'm sorry,  not really



He just has a complex he can't help it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 18, 2013)

And just to prove my point, I found one of Scott's baby pics. ya'll be the judge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 18, 2013)

Ok you win. I'm back on the FSA train

LOL


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 18, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Ohhhh, why has my name got to come up about hot air, lip bumping. I didn't say anything about the biscuits Don eats or the thongs that BoBo wears,, or.... Ohhhh wait I just did, Oops I'm sorry,  not really




Leave my leopards outta dis!!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 19, 2013)

As long as it quits raining so the creek dont rise over the bridge we'll be there in the am on Sun.


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like I will be bringing a few new shooters up with me. Gonna be a good time. Got some work to do to get the Advantage rocking like it should. Oh wait the bow is fine it's the loose nut behind the riser.


----------



## bassfishga (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be there in the am. Hope to tag along 3 or 4 more with me.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 19, 2013)

Drill146 said:


> Looks like I will be bringing a few new shooters up with me. Gonna be a good time. Got some work to do to get the Advantage rocking like it should. Oh wait the bow is fine it's the loose nut behind the riser.





bassfishga said:


> I will be there in the am. Hope to tag along 3 or 4 more with me.[/QUOTE
> 
> Drill glad to see you are headed this way Sunday and bring all those GI guys...
> 
> Good to see headed this way also bassfish, Glad to always have ya'll here..


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 19, 2013)

Scott and Chuck got exctied today when I told them who all was coming this weekend.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 19, 2013)

Gizmo can't wait either.


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is Don's Baby pic,,,He is so cute !!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 19, 2013)

Here is some more of him getting this weed eater ready to cut lanes,,,


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 19, 2013)

The last one,,, Him and his little buddy,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 19, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Here is some more of him getting this weed eater ready to cut lanes,,,


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 19, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Here is Don's Baby pic,,,He is so cute !!!!




A face only a mother could love. 

Maybe


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 19, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> A face only a mother could love.
> 
> Maybe



Yea, speaking of that. Here Bobo and DJ getting ready to shoot at RBO,,, SO HAPPY TOGETHER ,,,


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 19, 2013)

That right is some funny crap, don need to work on that weed eater outfit!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 19, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Yea, speaking of that. Here Bobo and DJ getting ready to shoot at RBO,,, SO HAPPY TOGETHER ,,,





You're just jealous!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 19, 2013)

killitgrillit said:


> Well I don't think its funny at all!!!!!!!!! and I want my name removed from the post.
> 
> 
> In absolutely no way could I hold a candle to the lip smack'in, gum bummp'in, hot air that is expelled from Scott's mouth!!!!!!!!! every time I try he keeps blowing out the candle.




I believe that there is a song about that .... Candle in the wind !!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm afraid the post count has dwindled because not just everyone has a braille keyboard after seeing Don's lawncare attire


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 20, 2013)

we never have to see that in LIVE ACTION  !!!!


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jun 20, 2013)

What the latest I need to register? Cause I maybe working Sat nite and want get off till 7 am. And is their a fun class?


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 20, 2013)

gadawgfan706 said:


> What the latest I need to register? Cause I maybe working Sat nite and want get off till 7 am. And is their a fun class?



you can sign in up until 3pm and yes we have a fun class.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 21, 2013)

2 more days!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well everything is set and ready for some foam killing,,, weather is going to be great,, hope to see everyone out on Sunday at RBO.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 21, 2013)

I believe I'm actually going to be able to make this one!! Me and the Green Hornet DNA will be glad to wreak some havoc on your targets!


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 21, 2013)

We will be there about 1230 or so


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 22, 2013)

See y'all in the am!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2013)

passthru24 said:


> Yea, speaking of that. Here Bobo and DJ getting ready to shoot at RBO,,, SO HAPPY TOGETHER ,,,



Hey now...that boy on the left is my fren...Elbow...back off
(I really do know him..)


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 23, 2013)

Ready or not here we come!!!!!

Woo Hoo!


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2013)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Ready or not here we come!!!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!



Up, up, and away......I will bring those cams!!!!!


----------



## Drill146 (Jun 23, 2013)

Had a good time like always. And I actually shot well.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 23, 2013)

Good to see Scott, Don and the gang. I shot pretty good, but had two awful shots....that can ruin a decent score. Here is the only picture worth showing........You would know Keith would be the one to ruin a possible 48pt target......


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 23, 2013)

Good course. Horrible shooting on my part. But a great time with great folks as always.


----------



## SGaither (Jun 23, 2013)

Had a really good time shooting today, great course and even better fellowship. Thanks for having us.


----------

